# Infiniti Q, QX Nomenclature Announced as New Naming Strategy



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*http://www.infinitiq50.org/*









In a surprising move, Infiniti has announced an all-new naming system for its models that will start with its 2014 model year vehicles and beyond.

The new nomenclature strategy is part of the Japanese automaker’s goal of expanding its presence in the premium automotive sector. The move will be kicked off when the next-generation G sedan is shown off at the 2013 Detroit Auto Show, but will now be known as the Q50.

All of Infiniti’s 2014 sedans and coupes will be renamed with a Q prefix, while its crossovers and SUVs will sport a QX prefix. Each model will be identified by a double digit number, presenting its hierarchy in the range.

Read the rest of the story at AutoGuide.com.


----------

